# Lighting an outdoor arena / round pen



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been through a lot of barn construction but I still know next to nothing about electricity. However, I suggest getting on the FarmTek website and IM one of their sales representatives that question. They have tons of different lighting options for farm use. Sorry I couldn't have been more help!


----------



## proequine (Jul 9, 2009)

I've had 4 facilities, in 4 different states... Lighting depends on how you are to use your arena? There is a huge difference between a private barn for casual riding after dark, verses having a event for hunter/jumpers. (they hate shadows!) 
I "assume" by your post that it is for your own use? 50' round pen extended to 80' for casual usage.. 
I would contact your local electric company, they have a "Night light- dusk to dawn" pole(s) that is a flat charge per month. They also do all of the construction and replacements of bulbs if needed. Drive around at night and you will be able to spot farms that have these to get an idea of how much lighting (poles) you want. 
If you want the "_network video playback lighting"_ Check-out football field lighting. Sometimes you can find city/school fields that are up-dating lighting and purchase used by contacting the contractors. They are halogen types and take a while to warm up, cost more, but you won't have shadows!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

proequine said:


> I would contact your local electric company, they have a "Night light- dusk to dawn" pole(s) that is a flat charge per month. They also do all of the construction and replacements of bulbs if needed.


This.

We have one on our round pen. Not perfect but it's great for loping when you'd rather be outside than in the indoor arena!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

We positioned our round pen to take advantage of the yard light. It automatically comes on at dusk and goes off at dawn so that's convenient.

A friend of mine put outdoor Christmas lights around her round pen for decoration, and liked them so much she kept them up for occassional winter riding in the pen. They provided a soft, low light that you can surprisingly see quite a bit in without the glare.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

You need light for illumination not accent lights, Your are looking for over head halogen or sodium light fixtures, Lots of solar and wind options, but way cheaper to use electrical outlet sinceit is close at hand. Youcan power them off a cord if you are disciplined enough to unplug it and put up the cord when you are done. Extension cords are not made for longterm instalations. Wouldnt be that hard to install for soemone with basic electrical skills, Id do something like these on 20 foot poles.Standard High Pressure Sodium Area Light-OAL705120PER at The Home Depot


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll second (or third, or fifth) the option of getting a light pole from your power company. If you want a little extra very low-budget illumination for just when you are riding, get a couple of outdoor lights and clip them on the edges of the ring, just remember to unplug them and put them away when you are done. 

If you have money to blow, on the other hand - hire someone to come install lighting on posts around your ring.


----------

